#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  It's Throwing and Growing Now!

## Helena

*Seadballs -*which came from Kenya are now said to be the effective way to to grow trees! Seed is placed inside a ball of charcoal dust mixed with nutrients which protects the seeds against animals and the temperature . Hope we could regrow billions of trees cut down every year!*

For more details checkout the video below
*<strong>

----------

